# Accidental Discharge — Results!



## Trip_Wire (Jun 9, 2009)

A .45 caliber*round makes a pretty big hole, I can just imagine how the conversation went:*

"Dude, check out my new .45 , it has a really great trigger pull"........nice squeeze ............BANG!!!! ...........OH SHIT..........OUCH!"


Off to Walmart for some new shoes, socks, first aid supplies....and a book on how to handle handguns..


----------



## fox1371 (Jun 9, 2009)

Niiiice...


----------



## 08steeda (Jun 10, 2009)

OUCH!!!! I know a guy who shot himself in the foot while duck hunting!!! But it was a 12 ga.


----------



## fox1371 (Jun 10, 2009)

Yeah we had an idiot as well...while we were shooting, he decided to bring his rifle down to far, finger on the trigger, safety off...ended up shooting himself though the shin and blowing out all the muscles on the back of his leg.  Now the government pays him disability.


----------



## 08steeda (Jun 10, 2009)

Some people should not be allowed to breed or have guns!!!


----------



## 8'Duece (Jun 10, 2009)

Where did you find these pics Trip ??? 

If had done that  the only person that would have known was the ER staff, and I guess the county Sherriff. :uhh: 

Probably his first handgun, especially a 1911.  What a dumbass.


----------



## 104TN (Jun 10, 2009)

The gf's folks live out in the country so when I want to shoot I usually just go out to their place. Back when I first got the Kimber my gf's dad came out to check it out and pretty soon had busted open his gun cabinet. The girls (my gf and his wife) decided to get in on the action and pretty soon we'd all just started to plinking with his 10/22. (Great/fun gun btw.) 

I got done knocking some can's around and asked my gf's mom if she wanted to shoot. Presumably she had shot before (she said she had), so I put the rifle on safe and handed it over. She went to fire off a shot and nothing happened. Safety was on. 

She lowered the rifle to a Rambo-from-the-hip position and turned to say it wouldn't shoot. gf's dad walked up next to her and I said, "I put the safety on."  She couldn't find the safety, (umm...) so he pushed it over, and she instantly fired off a shot. Her finger was pulling on the trigger the whole time. 

Thankfully it wasn't pointed at anyone but she actually gave me the stink eye for handing her a safe weapon! It took every ounce of restraint I had not to fly off the handle to begin with but when the gf's dad handed me back my Kimber later with the slide still forward (at least one in the pipe) and the safety down, I pointed out the error and called it a day.

In hindsight I realize I'm just as at fault for the lack of safety b/c I failed to watch what they where doing, but I say all that to get to this, while owning a firearm is a right (and one I'm always happy to see others exercise), there are some extremely gun dumb people out there. Stay safe.


----------



## x SF med (Jun 10, 2009)

Interesting thing - unless the pic of the foot is over a week old (not likely, no bruising, edges have not started granulating, bone still glossy - possible traumatic constriction...) - there is surprisingly little blood in a very vascular area- note that the boot is not soaked  in blood either.  My guess is: This guy is going to lose at least one, possibly two toes due to a compromised peripheral circulation - there is probaly more damage than is apparent due to the contained shock of a medium/large caliber bullet with a large amount of its kinetic energy at close range...  guy could end up losing a good portion of his foot.

Darwin is definitely chasing this guy...


----------



## The91Bravo (Jun 10, 2009)

I heard it was a trap load, he rested muzzle on foot...


----------



## 08steeda (Jun 10, 2009)

Plus the toe jam is going to help to speed along the infection!!!


----------



## arizonaguide (Jun 10, 2009)

Curious. HP, or FMJ? :cool:;) Be interesting to see the bottom of the shoe.


----------



## 08steeda (Jun 10, 2009)

FMJ I would think! HP would have taken his toe off!!!


----------



## Trip_Wire (Jun 10, 2009)

I have no idea what type of bullet that was used. The Pics were sent to me in an e-mail, from a friend who is still an active LEO.

In Korea, a few people shot themselves in the foot, to get off the line. Many used their M-1 Garand. If they took the big toe off (Which usually happened.) they lost their ability to balance. Others let their feet freeze, until they started CM's for letting that happen. Loss of big toe same result.


----------



## WillBrink (Jun 10, 2009)

The AD waiting to happen by people fitting every stereotype of white trash:

[YOUTUBE]rmUXRX2lVd4&eurl[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## dusty (Jun 10, 2009)

I got in a big argument with the guy who instructed our CCW class over what I refer to as negligent discharges.

He said, "If you shoot enough, you WILL have an AD."

I said, "There is absolutely zero reason for a negligent discharge.  I can't believe you're telling this class "they WILL have one."

He goes, "I speak from experience."

I was speechless.  A rarity, indeed.


----------



## 104TN (Jun 10, 2009)

dusty said:


> I got in a big argument with the guy who instructed our CCW class over what I refer to as negligent discharges.
> 
> He said, "If you shoot enough, you WILL have an AD."
> 
> ...



You get a refund?


----------



## WillBrink (Jun 10, 2009)

dusty said:


> I got in a big argument with the guy who instructed our CCW class over what I refer to as negligent discharges.
> 
> He said, "If you shoot enough, you WILL have an AD."
> 
> ...



It's funny, the only AD I was ever involved in (not directly!) was between two of the most experienced shooters I know. I think there is a curve, where your new shooters (due to lack of knowledge/experience) and your most experienced shooters (due to lack of fear/respect) have the ADs. Most of your intermediate types have the knowledge, respect, and healthy fear to avoid ADs. A generalization of course, but that's my overall impression. Once you lose that respect and healthy fear of firearms, it's just a matter of time, although that's some really poor advice to give to a class of people :2c:


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jun 10, 2009)

Huh I have always told my classes that if anyone who has an AD/ND it is an automatic failure of the class and you will be told to leave...


----------



## WillBrink (Jun 10, 2009)

J.A.B. said:


> Huh I have always told my classes that if anyone who has an AD/ND it is an automatic failure of the class and you will be told to leave...



I'm sure he didn't mean during the class, but over their life time of firearms ownership per se. Dusty can correct me of I am wrong.  I don't know of any instructor who would not give a person the boot for an AD during the course. We had someone who almost had an AD (didn't because the SO caught it in time) at an IDPA match not long ago, and he was DQd and asked to leave.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jun 10, 2009)

WillBrink said:


> I'm sure he didn't mean during the class, but over their life time of firearms ownership per se. Dusty can correct me of I am wrong.  I don't know of any instructor who would not give a person the boot for an AD during the course. We had someone who almost had an AD (didn't because the SO caught it in time) at an IDPA match not long ago, and he was DQd and asked to leave.



I had an AD/ ND with a 240B while on patrol in Baghdad, all 200 rounds. But they did not kick me out of theater for it. 

Of course the 240B safety had failed from cum-buckets half cocking the damn thing…… :uhh: Needless to say I did not give my gunner a break for the rest of the deployment…


----------



## Ranger Psych (Jun 10, 2009)

rick said:


> Rick almost getting killed by his in-laws to be



I disarmed my mother the first time she shot my USP .40 because of her unsafe handling contrary to my instruction and correction.

But, now she shoots well and is safe so perhaps it just took time.


----------



## SexyBeast (Jun 10, 2009)

WillBrink said:


> The AD waiting to happen by people fitting every stereotype of white trash:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]rmUXRX2lVd4&eurl[/YOUTUBE]



Disgusting on multiple counts.

The fat fuck waddling around with a tactical holster. LOL

At ~3:08 the dumb fuck points the gun at his own face.

And I always love it when fat disgusting slobs sport the hardcore high and tight haircut, as if it gives them the military image. LOL

Thanks for that video, reminds me why I left my small town. LOL


----------



## arizonaguide (Jun 10, 2009)

dusty said:


> I got in a big argument with the guy who instructed our CCW class over what I refer to as negligent discharges.
> 
> He said, "If you shoot enough, you WILL have an AD."
> 
> I said, "There is absolutely zero reason for a negligent discharge. I can't believe you're telling this class "they WILL have one."


 
I have to agree. From my experience there is no such thing as an "Accidental" Discharge. Only negligence (student AND instructor)...and "gee, I'm sorry" doesn't cut it.
:2c:



SexyBeast said:


> And I always love it when fat disgusting slobs sport the hardcore high and tight haircut, as if it gives them the military image. LOL


 
Dude. That hurts. ;):cool:


----------



## 7point62 (Jun 10, 2009)

I've never seen an AD. Ever. On mil or civ ranges, in the field, deployed, wherever.  

I also can't believe a licensed firearms instructor would tell students that an AD is inevitable.


----------



## 8'Duece (Jun 10, 2009)

I was drunk once and shot my electrical socket.  It was purely intentional though.


----------



## Crusader74 (Jun 10, 2009)

7point62 said:


> I've never seen an AD. Ever. On mil or civ ranges, in the field, deployed, wherever.
> 
> I also can't believe a licensed firearms instructor would tell students that an AD is inevitable.




Yeah Me too lol...In this mans Army, there is no such thing as an AD....We only believe in ND's.


----------



## dusty (Jun 10, 2009)

82ndtrooper said:


> I was drunk once and shot my electrical socket.  It was purely intentional though.




Drunk once my _ass_, you lyin' walkin' dildo.


Question for everybody:  Is it not impossible to have a ND/AD if you follow the Rules of Firearm Handling?

1. All guns are always loaded.

2. Never let the muzzle cover anything you aren't willing to destroy.

3. Keep your finger off the trigger until your sights are on the target.

4. Always be sure of your target and what's behind your target.

Now, you can have a techno-mechanical problem, yeah-but not an AD.


----------



## 8'Duece (Jun 10, 2009)

dusty said:


> Drunk once my _ass_, you lyin' walkin' dildo.
> 
> 
> Question for everybody:  Is it not impossible to have a ND/AD if you follow the Rules of Firearm Handling?
> ...




Like I said, it was purely intentional, drunk once, twice, three times, etc. :cool:

As for the electrical socket ??  She wasn't puttin out.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jun 10, 2009)

dusty said:


> Question for everybody:  Is it not impossible to have a ND/AD if you follow the Rules of Firearm Handling?



In my opinion NO, unless you have a firearm that is malfunctioing. But if you conduct a functions check, you would know if it is or not. So yep I will stick with NO!;)


----------



## HoosierAnnie (Jun 10, 2009)

x SF med said:


> Interesting thing - unless the pic of the foot is over a week old (not likely, no bruising, edges have not started granulating, bone still glossy - possible traumatic constriction...) - there is surprisingly little blood in a very vascular area- note that the boot is not soaked  in blood either.  My guess is: This guy is going to lose at least one, possibly two toes due to a compromised peripheral circulation ...



Agree completely.  Get a look at the puffiness of the top of his foot, also the slight discoloration.  This guy has the hallmarks of venous stasis.  And think about it.  If anyone of us had that kinda hole blown in us, we'd be hot footing (pun intended) to the nearest ER if for no other reasing than the pain.  I'm betting there's some significant neuropathy too.   I'm thinkin long standing diabetic who's blood sugars (and weight) routinely hover in the 300 range.  This will NEVER heal.  Gonna be lucky if he don't loose more than just a couple of toes, MRSA's a biotch.


----------



## dusty (Jun 10, 2009)

Pretty clear exposure for somebody drunk enough to snap a pic or two of a hole in his own foot before heading to the TMC.


----------



## 08steeda (Jun 10, 2009)

Yeah, I was wondering about the Blood. Is this guys heart pumping at all? Or are all his arteries clogged?

So a real question for the Medical types here: Why isn't it gushing blood. You may have already said why but you need to speak slower and in simple English. I am a computer geek after all!


----------



## dusty (Jun 10, 2009)

08steeda said:


> Yeah, I was wondering about the Blood. Is this guys heart pumping at all? Or are all his arteries clogged?
> 
> So a real question for the Medical types here: Why isn't it gushing blood. You may have already said why but you need to speak slower and in simple English. I am a computer geek after all!




venous stasis

Venous as in veins as in carry blood

Stasis as in static as in doesn't move so they don't carry blood

(I know you didn't really mean to ask whether his heart was pumping at all.)

Hence swelling, hence puffiness


----------



## Centermass (Jun 10, 2009)

7point62 said:


> I've never seen an AD. Ever. On mil or civ ranges, in the field, deployed, wherever.



I haven't either.

Although I've seen plenty of *negligent ones*.........


----------



## 08steeda (Jun 10, 2009)

dusty said:


> venous stasis
> 
> Venous as in veins as in carry blood
> 
> ...


Dusty - 

Thanks for the ummm...explanation. I guess I will GoogleFu Venous Stasis. :uhh:

I was being sarcastic about the heart pumping!!!

For being a non-medic type that would have surprised me that there was not more blood is all! I would have thought blood would have been gushing!


----------



## dusty (Jun 11, 2009)

08steeda said:


> Dusty -
> 
> Thanks for the ummm...explanation. I guess I will GoogleFu Venous Stasis. :uhh:
> 
> ...




Oh, I was just being a fucking smartass.  I know you were bullshitting!

The weird thing is, by all rights, that foot should have been covered in blood by the time that pic was shot, unless that was a cadaver foot.


----------



## Mac_NZ (Jun 11, 2009)

Thats pretty cool, anyone have some Hi Res images I can use for a range safety lesson?  I'm sure i could use them for a med lesson as well.


----------



## 7point62 (Jun 11, 2009)

dusty said:


> Drunk once my _ass_, you lyin' walkin' dildo.
> 
> 
> Question for everybody:  Is it not impossible to have a ND/AD if you follow the Rules of Firearm Handling?
> ...





#3 alone would prevent most if not all.


----------



## 7point62 (Jun 11, 2009)

Took a picture of his foot _in his granny's living room_.


----------



## Marauder06 (Apr 28, 2022)

that's a whole lot of NDs.
Negligent discharges: How they affect service members




> Since January 2007, there have been 126 reported negligent discharges in the Operation Enduring Freedom area of operation resulting in the deaths of three people and the injuring of 11 people.



Old article but just came across it today.  Matches with my experiences in Iraq in 2004, 2007, and 2008.


----------



## AWP (Apr 28, 2022)

Marauder06 said:


> that's a whole lot of NDs.
> Negligent discharges: How they affect service members
> 
> 
> ...


Those are _reported_ cases… lol


----------



## compforce (Apr 28, 2022)

Is 12 years 10 1/2 months the record for necroposting?  It has to be close...


----------



## AWP (Apr 28, 2022)

compforce said:


> Is 12 years 10 1/2 months the record for necroposting?  It has to be close...



We ain't staff, we ain't got no rules no mo'.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Apr 28, 2022)

AWP said:


> We ain't staff, we ain't got no rules no mo'.


----------



## Marauder06 (Apr 28, 2022)

I searched for "negligent discharge" and posted here in lieu of starting a new thread.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Apr 28, 2022)

I had a negligent discharge once.

But I was really drunk and she was stupid hot.

Not my fault!  🤷‍♂️


----------



## DA SWO (Apr 28, 2022)

I had a negligent discharge, he's now 15...


----------



## Marauder06 (Apr 29, 2022)

I had three.  I think I mentioned them before here on the site.  Two were in ROTC and one at IOBC.  The last one was with a SAW that slam fired a blank when I tried to rack it back with the safety on.


----------



## Bypass (Apr 29, 2022)

Marauder06 said:


> I had three.  I think I mentioned them before here on the site.  Two were in ROTC and one at IOBC.  The last one was with a SAW that slam fired a blank when I tried to rack it back with the safety on.


I shot a stove and a refrigerator back in my hard drinking days. I no longer mix firearms and alcohol. Appliances aren't safe around me. LOL 

The stove and the fridge were the safest directions BTW.


----------



## Totentanz (Apr 29, 2022)

Bypass said:


> I shot a stove and a refrigerator back in my hard drinking days. I no longer mix firearms and alcohol. Appliances aren't safe around me. LOL
> 
> The stove and the *fridge* were the safest directions BTW.



I mean, if they can save Indiana Jones from a nuke...

On a more serious note - backstops (particularly for dryfire) are not to be casually chosen.


----------



## Steve1839 (Apr 30, 2022)

DA SWO said:


> I had a negligent discharge, he's now 15...


Mine are 44 and 40...


----------



## Marauder06 (Dec 18, 2022)

Grenade launcher gifted by Ukraine wounds Polish police chief.

so... ND?  IED?  What do you think we're dealing with here?  Details are pretty sketchy.


----------



## RackMaster (Dec 18, 2022)

Marauder06 said:


> Grenade launcher gifted by Ukraine wounds Polish police chief.
> 
> so... ND?  IED?  What do you think we're dealing with here?  Details are pretty sketchy.



Dumbass with his booger hook on the bang switch.


----------



## Gunz (Dec 21, 2022)

Marauder06 said:


> Grenade launcher gifted by Ukraine wounds Polish police chief.
> 
> so... ND?  IED?  What do you think we're dealing with here?  Details are pretty sketchy.



He was hammered drunk and fucking around with the GL in his office pretending he was killing commies.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Dec 21, 2022)

This will forever be my favorite N.D...

That dude, as the Corporal was walking up on him…LOL


----------



## BloodStripe (Dec 23, 2022)

Scariest ND I’ve witnessed (by sound) was an Army soldier coming off convoy ops. Dumb ass cleared the MK-19 facing our FOB in lieu of the berm and proceeded to shoot 3 rounds into it. Somehow the rounds landed in an empty area and nobody was hurt and nothing got destroyed. No clue what happened to her but I’m willing to guess nothing. At the time the FOB commander was a female LT COL who seemed inept at a lot of things.


----------



## BloodStripe (Dec 23, 2022)

Oh we also had a dumb ass in our platoon. While going through the Israeli counter terrorism school he went to live fire after a blank fire run through of a drill. In the process he forgot to remove his BFA. He’d later go UA.


----------



## DasBoot (Dec 23, 2022)

Here I thought this was going to be a thread about Tu Lam and WhistleFootActual LLC


----------



## policemedic (Dec 23, 2022)

BloodStripe said:


> Oh we also had a dumb ass in our platoon. While going through the Israeli counter terrorism school he went to live fire after a blank fire run through of a drill. In the process he forgot to remove his BFA. He’d later go UA.



Not to take anything from his stupidity, but that strikes me as a leadership failure.


----------

